# not long now



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

11 days to go to get our new (to us) Euramobil 690 HBL. Have stripped the old van out and can't wait to get going again.

Joe


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

Great news, really pleased for you both - I take it your arm is OK and you're driving fine?

All the best,

Richard & Becky (from Gurgy!)


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Great Joe, I'm really happy for you both and I hope I see you on the road.
I'm off to France for 3 weeks on the 24th 8)


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Richard & Becky - arms great now - completely healed and no problems driving. Been back of work for a couple of months but can't say I like it :lol: The van's bigger so we'll be able to get even more in it!!! We will get round to meeting up again one day.

Andy - Wish we were off to France that soon, we've got to wait 7 June before we go and we've only got about 10 days this time. We'll have a couple of weekends away before that though just to make sure everything's working as it should be.

Joe


----------

